

Why I'm considering Not giving to beggars anymore. - markshead
http://blog.markwshead.com/1118/to-give-or-not-to-give/

======
noonespecial
Its a great idea. It comes up all the time. Why not give the homeless a little
money for working to help other homeless? Unfortunately, the government has
placed a _huge_ barrier to entry in front of giving someone a few bucks for an
hour of work.

You'd be better off showing them a library computer and introducing them to
mechanical turk.

~~~
markshead
I think that if it is less than $600 per person per year, you can just give
cash and there is no record keeping necessary.

But for something like this to work, you'd need to have some type of centrally
administered place. I'm not sure what the issues would be with giving someone
food for work.

